# X-Trail Filter Kit-Air Query. Engine or Cabin?



## Enufsaid (Aug 21, 2006)

The invoice for the 'M2' service on my UK '06 Columbia 2.2dCi lists (amongst other things) Filter Kit-Air NB727A79925 but it does not say whether it is the cabin air (pollen) filter or the engine air intake filter. I always like to check that items I have paid for have actually been changed and a quick look at the engine air intake filter shows it to be definitely not new. Before I go and make an a*se of myself at the dealer, can someone confirm what Filter Kit-Air NB727A79925 actually is?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

cabin pollen filter.


----------



## Enufsaid (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks  Now all I need to do is find out where it goes and how to check if it is actually a new one. Memo to self: buy a Haynes manual.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Check the DIY Guides section of the Australian X-Trail Forum regarding the Microfilter and you will know where it is located and how to get to it.


----------



## Enufsaid (Aug 21, 2006)

That is a great site you guys have set-up  Certainly has comprehensive info on the pollen filter. I'll be browsing the rest of the site as/when time permits. Thanks again.


----------

